# Looking for remote position, CPC, 19 years experience



## jklitzgrass (Jul 16, 2011)

Looking to work remotely from my home in ND.  I have 19 years experience working in a clinic (outpatient) setting.  Multi-speciality includes: Nephrology, Critical Care, Cardiology, Cardiothoracic, Neurosurgery, OB-GYN, Radiation Oncology, Family Medicine, Pediatrics, just to name a few.


----------



## zanalee (Jul 17, 2011)

you should try posting your resume on Monster or careerbuilders i was able to land 3 remote jobs there, good luck.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jul 18, 2011)

*Try Here*



jklitzgrass said:


> Looking to work remotely from my home in ND.  I have 19 years experience working in a clinic (outpatient) setting.  Multi-speciality includes: Nephrology, Critical Care, Cardiology, Cardiothoracic, Neurosurgery, OB-GYN, Radiation Oncology, Family Medicine, Pediatrics, just to name a few.



There is a list of companies that hire remotely at the bottom of this page http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html , I know some other individuals in this forum have landed jobs with some of them. I have worked for three on the list myself!

Good Luck.


----------



## dfeder@lloydstaffing.com (Aug 30, 2011)

*Urgent Response! Work from HOME!*

My company is representing a firm that is looking for CPC coders with at least 2 years exp as a Certified Professional Coder. 

This is a position that allows you to work from home and it is Full Time. 

I would need an immediate response with resume in “word” format if you are interested. 



Please submit and or call for details. 



Thank you.







 Debbie Feder
Director of Healthcare Management

Healthcare
LLoyd Staffing
445 Broadhollow Road, Suite 119
Melville, NY 11747
Office: 631.777.7600   Ext.787
Fax: 631.777.7626
Cell: 917-579-4340

dfeder@lloydstaffing.com 
www.LLoydStaffing.com






Connect, follow & fan LLoyd today!


----------

